# voir les commandes exécuté par l'UI (interface utilisateur )



## jeremy72 (9 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une application ou une méthode pour voir les commandes exécuté depuis UI.

par exemple : quand j'imprime un fichier depuis l'UI ,  j'utilise cmd+P sur le fichier
comment faire pour voir la commande ? pour ensuite l'exécuter depuis un Terminal ?

autre exemple: quand je clic droit => nouveau dossier => je créer un nouveau dossier 
quelle est la commande que je viens d'exécuter en faisant mon clic droit => nouveau dossier

pour finir quand je fais pomme => verrouiller l'écran
même principe => je veux voir et connaitre cette commande que je viens d'exécuter pour ensuite la tester depuis un terminal

Etc....


en d'autre terme , quand je navigue via interface utilisateur, existe t-il une solution/application pour voir les commandes que j'exécute en naviguant ?
un peu comme un journal d'exécution, ou un debug qui affiche les command passé

Merci )


----------



## ericse (12 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
Les applications GUI n'utilisent que très rarement les commandes shell, généralement elle passent directement par une API plus adaptée à cet usage. Ce n'est que lorsqu'il manque une API que certaines application GUI utilisent une commande shell à la place.
Ce qui ne veut pas dire que la commande n'existe pas, mais juste que l'application ne l'utilise pas car l'API est plus efficace.


----------

